# Blood coming from vagina (Spayed Girl)



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello all, 
One of my girls has blood coming from her vagina. She is roughly 1.5 years old and she was spayed at 10 months. I have noticed she's sleeping a lot lately, but she's a siamese and this tends to be normal for her. She is drinking and she has been cleaning away the blood but I don't know what it could be from. I'm worried it needs urgent attention. She was running around out of her cage yesterday with her sisters but they regularly run around and the apartment is rat proof. She is the only one showing symptoms. Any information would be appreciated! I am making her an appointment at the vet tomorrow. 
Thank you


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

It is probably a UTI or a uterine myco infection. A quick trip to the vet for some antibiotics and she should be fine. If she was NOT spayed, you would also have to worry about pyometra. One last thing that it COULD be is a tumor. Due to her age and the fact that she is spayed, that is unlikely.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would get her to the vet. Can you do that? Otherwise, there are a few antibiotics that can be bought online, but a vet visit would be best if you can at all.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Grotesque said:


> It is probably a UTI or a uterine myco infection. A quick trip to the vet for some antibiotics and she should be fine. If she was NOT spayed, you would also have to worry about pyometra. One last thing that it COULD be is a tumor. Due to her age and the fact that she is spayed, that is unlikely.


Thank you for your help (and the others who have posted)! I am at the vet with her now. The blood that is coming out of her vagina is pretty much straight blood, which has them worried. She has peed a couple times and it hasn't been (visibly) bloody pee, it's just as if the blood is draining from somewhere. She hasn't taken any falls so I'm not sure what could be causing this. They are recommending an X-ray and Ultrasound. They are also going to test her pee. Does this still sound like it might be a UTI?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Straight blood can also means internal cysts that are draining. I've had them personally as a human woman, but one of my rats also went through it. Tumor, myco, and UTI are all still possibilities. 

Are you able to afford the tests? I know those can be expensive. If not, just ask for some Baytril. My vet bends the rules of the clinic she works at by giving my rats free ultrasounds as needed. When she does the ultrasound and is able to rule our pyometra and tumor (cysts are hard to see), she will give Baytril to cover most of the other things it could possibly be. 

If you can't afford the tests, Baytril is a very smart thing to start with to rule out other things. Most important thing is going to a vet that is competent with rats or else you'll run around in circles getting the right diagnosis and treatment.

Best of luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

The vet did an X-ray and said she wasn't able to find anything except some markings on the lung which are either scarring from mycoplasma or signs of a (at the moment) mild pneumonia which she isn't really showing sings for. So she is putting her on both Baytril and Doxy. She said she wanted the X-ray to eliminate that it was a tumor or kidney stones and we are going to try the medicine and hope that works. The next step would be an ultrasound but unfortunately they aren't offering it to me free (stick with your vet how fortunate for you!) but they will give me a discount if we have to take that step. Hopefully this medicine helps, we will know within a couple days I'm told. Thank you for all your help! If it's just internal cysts draining are there any ways I might be able to determine this?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

There is no other way to really tell if it is cysts other than bleeding that stops on its own. It sounds like you have a solid treatment plan. I'm sure she will be just fine.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

There is still some bleeding today. She is still eating and drinking but I do think she might be in a bit of pain. Hopefully the Baytril helps, I really have my fingers crossed she is well soon. 

One more thing I thought I might ask you since you seem very knowledgeable, all of my girls from time do this thing with their body where they (what I like to think) hiccup. Their chest jumps up and down and they don't usually make any sound but as I don't know what it is it worries me a bit. Any ideas?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

If there is pain, ask the vet for Metacam. What you described is actually hiccups! They are silent in rats. If there is noise, it is a possible respiratory.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok thank you! Oh good to know it's nothing serious, how funny!

My girl is bleeding bright blood intermittently, and some of the blood appears to have clot and it looks sticky. I feel terrible for her. I have been feeding her baby food and spinach, and other high iron foods as well as making sure she drinks. There doesn't seem to be evidence the Baytril is working just yet.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Did the vet give you any pain meds? Poor girl. if she was properly spayed, she should have had the ovaries, uterine horns, and maybe even the cervix removed, so I have no idea where the blood could be coming from. Was the vet able to confirm that she WAS spayed when doing an xray? I can't imagine a vet would open up a rat and then just seal them up again and pretend to have taken out the organs.

Is she still bleeding now that she's passed the clot? It may stop now because of that, but who knows since we don't know where the blood is coming from. Poor girl, I'm at a loss. I had an e-spay on a girl with vaginal bleeding as well, but that won't help in your case! I hope her treatmetns help her. Pain meds might be a good idea if you can get metacam.

Those hiccups are similar to boggling/bruxing and rats do that sometimes when they're happy. I have rats the frequently do it, and they're not always silent. Healthy rats can still make slight noise, but of course an ill rat will make noise too, so just be aware of your rats and their noises in case it is respiratory. But I had a boy who would chirp pretty loudly and would be very exuberant when he did his happy hiccups! I have others that make less noise, but they still usually make a very small noise (in my case anyway).


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

No she hasn't given me any pain meds, but I have an appointment tomorrow and I can get pain meds then. It's hard to tell if she is in pain, she seems for the most part like her normal self, but of course I'm worried she is in pain. 

She was spayed at the same time as her 3 sisters and it was done by a vet I trust with a lot of experience so I think it was done properly. I didn't ask the vet yesterday to confirm on the x-ray the ovaries were removed, but the vet I saw yesterday (who is at the same clinic where they were spayed) did know she was spayed and I'm sure she would have said something if she noticed a uterus where there shouldn't be one. I usually try to see my regular vet, who spayed her, but she was too busy yesterday so I saw the other pocket pet vet who does have experience, just not with my rats. I will say the vet looked very concerned and caught off guard when she saw just how much and how bright the blood coming from her vagina is, that was not reassuring. 

It's very hard to imagine where the blood is coming from... When she pees her pee is very clear, no signs of blood really. Which is even odder. The vet said if the Baytril doesn't start to help the next option is to have her ultrasounded, but at this moment it's dangerous because she would need to be sedated and who knows how that would affect her with all this going on. I'm really crossing my fingers it's just an infection and it will start to clear up soon. 

Oh that's very cute! One of my girls does it more than the others, maybe she does it when she's happy. Oddly enough she also bruxes the least so perhaps hiccups are her preferred method to show she's happy. 

Thank you for all your help, please let me know if anything else comes to mind. I will post updates!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Thick sticky blood? That is REALLY worrisome to me. Gosh I hope she's okay!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe you can try emailing Debbie Ducommon the "rat lady" who runs the "rat fan club". You can find her info on her page. Despite some controversial care she chooses or recommends, she does have a huge amount of experience and has heard and seen many different issues with rats. Maybe she might have seen or heard of something like this before and can offer suggestions? Try emailing her and telling her all the details about your rat like you posted here. It may take a few days for her to get back to you, but she might have some extra insight that your local vets didn't.

I really hope your little one will be ok. As long as she's eating and drinking normally, she probably isn't in much pain. Even if you don't find out the cause, hopefully it will clear up and be ok soon. You must be so worried, I hope you feel ok soon too and aren't stressing out too much.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you for your suggestion! I have emailed her, hopefully she replies with good news. 

She does seem to be for the most part fine, except of course for the bleeding. She's never been an overly active rat so it's hard to tell if she's feeling less energetic from this or not. I am making sure she takes in high iron foods and water. She hasn't bled for the last 7 hours or so, which is a great sign! I will reassess the situation in the morning and decide if I should revisit the vet, unfortunately I'm not totally sure what else they could do for her besides the ultrasound. 

Again thank you both for your help and I will continue to keep you updated


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If the bleeding has stopped it was likely some kind of infection...make sure to continue the antibiotics for at least one more week or at least two weeks total.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Good news! There was no blood in her cage this morning!! She was very active this morning, I'd actually say more so than normal! I think she may be a little stir crazy in her cage as she usually comes out everyday and she hasn't come out for 3 days now. I have decided not to take her back to the vet and yes I will continue her on antibiotics. The vet has given me 3 weeks of medicine. Perhaps it was just an infection, which would be great. For now, I am still keeping her in her cage and on bed rest, as I don't want anything to worsen. Things are looking up!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

She is feeling better! Gosh that is such good news. Probably just a simple infection and nothing horrible like a tumor.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

I may have spoken too soon. Today I found her with blood spots all over the cage. The vet said my two options now are an ultrasound or euthanasia. I think it is too soon for euthanasia, she is still eating, drinking, and playing. I would not want to suffer but her quality of life still seems not too affected right now. So I am having her ultrasounded.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Quality of life is what is important right now. It is too soon to give up the fight. She hasn't even been on the antibiotics for too long. See what the ultrasound shows. Gosh I've been through this hellish experience... I am so sorry. I'm praying for the best!


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

I am going to the vet now. Thank you for sticking with me! I hope the ultrasound is not too much for her to handle. I really agree, it is too soon to give up and I am not going to let her down.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

I have decided not to go to the vet. I really thought about it and all an ultrasound will do is perhaps confirm she has vaginal masses but either way it will cause her stress. Right now she is enjoying the company of her sisters and not long ago she was eating. She appears to be resting right now but I have arranged to get metacam for her just in case she is in pain. I will have to make my peace with this decision and keep a close eye on her quality of life.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe the break from bleeding was a good sign that she is recovering and it's starting to heal. Has she ever had bleeding issues in the past where she wasn't able to clot her blood like normal? What color is she btw? Some colors/genetics can be prone to bleeding issues which may be making her problem worse or seem worse than it is.

Been thinking about you, I hope she is ok. I'm so sorry this must be so stressful.. I agree that you shouldn't consider pts so soon. It may be on the horizon, but she still sounds like she feels fine. Maybe try a second opinion at a different vet if you think it might help? I hope that Rat Lady responds soon and has hopefully heard about whatever condition your girl may have and can help.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

I hope it is a good sign! Honestly, if I hadn't seen the bleeding myself I wouldn't know anything was wrong with her. She's really quite herself, eager to eat and drink. So I'm going to take that as a clear sign she isn't giving up the fight!

She is a Siamese dumbo. I've attached photos so you can see the color and quantity of the blood that came from her earlier episode today. (This is with flash) (warning photos are not pleasant). 

I've put her back in the same cage as her sisters, she was apart from them before. And I think that's really helped cheer her up. 

My vet seems to think it is a vaginal mass, but I'm trying to stay hopefully it's something less traumatic. I have always gone to this clinic and I have really liked them in the past, but this time I am dealing with a different doctor and I will admit I'm a little caught off guard she suggested euthanasia so quick.

Right now she is good and I still have her on the medicine. Here's crossing my fingers tomorrow is a better day! 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

From the pics the blood looks a little thick and gelatinous, is it? It never happened to me or neither have I heard of it on a spayed rat. I just PMEd Lilspaz now.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

The first two photos the blood is not thick, it was thin when I cleaned it up. In the last two photos the blood is thicker. This third photo is of the clot. There was a mass of sticky, dark blood coated in the lighter blood. 

Thank you for following up with others! 

This morning she is looking good, currently no blood!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My first guess is a genital myco outbreak, which should stop within 4 days of being given the baytril. Do you want me to double check her dosages to make sure she's getting enough. Other possibilities are masses and cysts that could bleed, there is also uterine stump infections...rare but they happen. When the rat is spayed a stump is left behind. It sound like she's not in pain, and she sounds bright and active so with is far far away at this point.Let's double check her antibiotics first (I will need her weight, the concentration of the antibiotics (mg/ml) and what you were told to give.


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Ah thank you for your insight! I really hope it is simply a myco flare up. Just to clarify, I think you missed a word, what is far, far away?

She is roughly 420g. She's on .1ml of 20mg/ml doxy twice a day. And .16ml of Baytril 50mg/ml twice a day (this is twice the dose that I normally give her when it's just for her mycoplasma but it's what the vet prescribed). I mix both with baby food and a little honey to sweeten it. It takes her a little time to eat it but I try to give it to her 12 hours apart within a one hour span.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oops "far far away from a euthanasia decision" is what I meant to type.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OK the doses are okay. So let's see where she's at in another day or 2? IF you are her sucking in her gut, stretching and twisting you could buy infant liquid ibuprofen and her dose would be 0.21 ml every 4-6 hours. Unless you got metacam?


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

I am picking up metacam for her tomorrow. 

She does stretch, but I really can't tell if it's more than usual. I don't notice any twisting or any other signs of pain so I may hold off on the metacam. 

It's now been over 24 hours since she last bled!!!


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

So I had a lot of hope but she began bleeding again today. It is not severe and instant blood like it was last time 2 days ago, but it is bright red and it appears to be more regular/constant now. I've just now put her on the metacam as she was twisting her body and I noticed she was nibbling at her feet which I've read can be a sign of pain. She also started eating the critter litter pebbles that are in the litter box and she has never done this before. I've also read that when they start eating food they know isn't food that isn't a good sign. 

The vet I prefer is in the clinic today and she is the late night on call doctor tomorrow. It's honestly hard to tell how my little Roo is feeling because she is eating, drinking and in general she's active. But her body moves with her breaths now, in a way it didn't before. I think perhaps it is getting close to time. But I will have her ultrasounded first before I make any decisions. As is, these are hard decisions to make.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry about your little girl, sending good thoughts your way


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

A little update. Roo, my little angel, was ultra sounded today. I was able to get an appointment with the vet I prefer and she found a mass in her vagina as well as a lump near one of her nipples. They could be unrelated or it could be a sign she has cancer and it's spread. We discussed the option of surgery to remove the tumors but it presents several risks and I feel it'd be too hard on little Roo. So I've decided to let her live out the rest of her days to the best and fullest extent and hopefully that is a long time.

Thank you everyone for all your help and kindness!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Poor little Roo, I'm so sorry for the bad news. What did the vet say about the bleeding and what could be causing it? Was the mass ruptured? Is it possible to stop the bleeding?

I hope she lives a long time pain free and happy, and when her time comes, I hope it is quick and she doesn't suffer at all leading up to her PTS appointment after she tells you it's time. Rats are the worst little heartbreakers. You've been able to do SO much more than most people even care to think about, and you clearly love and respect your little ones so much and you get excellent care for them and have so much concern for their wellbeing and happiness. I'm sure she knows how much you love her and will spoil her during her "hospice" care. I hope she is still with you for a long time until that time comes. 

You're an inspirational rat parent!


----------



## BlueDumbo (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you for your condolences. Yes the vet assumes that the mass must be causing the bleeding. I did not specifically ask if there was a way to stop the bleeding, but I'm assuming surgery would be the answer to this or I think she would have said otherwise. She does not appear to be in pain at the moment and the vet doesn't think she is. I have taken her off metacam as the vet said it can thin the blood which would not help prevent any bleeding. She's really been a good, cheerful sport the last couple days so I'm trying to remain hopefully she will be with us for a while to come! 

Thank you for your knowledge throughout all of this, it really helps to have others with experience by your side! 

If you have any tips on how to prevent cancer in rats please let me know. I think I will also start a separate thread with that question.


----------

